# you've had ram tranny problems-help me!



## bubble boy (Aug 8, 2001)

I'm currently fighting Daimler Chrysler Canada over my 2001 Ram 1500. Tranny went while plowing this past winter, at 10 000 miles.

looking for others with a similar experience. Not looking for opinions or a brand war but actual first hand experiences with a bum ram tranny. How many miles you had on it, when it failed, model year, series, etc.

hoping i can use peoples experiences to enhance my reimbursement claim. If these tranny's really are crap, then i think dodge should pay.

try not to get into slamming dodge, i just need the facts. Thanks


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

Its covered under warranty, whats the prob?


----------



## bubble boy (Aug 8, 2001)

problem is dodge wont cover the repairs under warrenty. i had them done as the snow was forecast to continue and i couldn't be down a truck. been fighting to get reimbursed since feb.


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

Dodge will reimburse for warranty repairs done outside its dealer network, IF you got pre-authorization beforehand. If you had a failure, and just said "screw it Ill fix it myself cuz I cant be without a truck" well then sorry to say you are SOL regarding reimbursement. That was a business decision you made, live with it.

I would not even entertain the thought of paying a customer to replace a dead plant, for example, because they didnt want to wat for me to do it for whatever reason and went and did it themselves, hired someone else, etc.

As for your original question, I have had nothing but good luck plowing with my auto trans Ram and can say the same for others I know who have similar truck/setup. The only failures have been heard via "a friend of a cousins sixth wife's brother in law's next door neighbor" type of story, nothing that I could verify first-hand.


----------



## bubble boy (Aug 8, 2001)

ya, i know getting it fixed first was my choice. i made it based on the fact that my customers needed me as snow was in the immediate forecast. no matter what happens, i think i made the right decision to ensure my good service, but i still want to fight for the money. i was going to give up, but some case studies ive read recently tell me the manuf. and dealer can be made to pay, with suprisingly little effort.

i figure one more try in small claims court, if i lose then so be it. $2000 lesson learned.

as to your point, i would reimburse a customer for a plant they replaced if it died because of how i planted it. its dead because of me.

thats my position with dodge, the truck was iffy to start, no tranny should go at 10 000.

the second hand story is a big problem, it doesn't help me. i only want 1st hand accounts. in a search i found i member over at lawnsite who had a bad tranny, but they have yet to get back to me.


----------



## steveair (Feb 24, 2000)

Hello,

Most of the bad ram transmission problems I am aware of are in the 3/4 and 1 ton trucks, especially the cummins powered ones. Know 2 guys off hand who have had major problems (3 trans overhauls in 60K miles) with diesels and 1 guy who has had 2 and going on his 3rd overhaul with a 3/4 ton 360 powered ram.

The first two guys got one out of the 3 transmissions replaced under warranty, but had to bite the bullet on the second 2. The guy with the 360 powered truck said he got the 1st replaced, then got shot down by the dealer on the second one and went with a used trans. 

Its funny, but it seems like after the first one goes, you are doomed. Seems like they can never get it right again when they replace the factory installed tranny.

If you really want, I can find their numbers and ask them how they dealt with the dealer. Off hand, I really don't know, as I usually laughed at them and said 'thats a dodge for you'

By the way, I do know a lot of guys with good dodge trucks also, so i won't bash dodge here. To me though, the guys I know is enough to make me think twice about a ram, and its not just a 'rumor heard from my neighbors girlfriends dog'. I also know guys who own fords and say the tranny's blow up on them. Most trucks are fairly equal in my eyes.

I really haven't heard of problems in the 1/2 ton trucks, but I guess it doesn't surprise me.

On a sad note, I have to say that I always thought that if you plow with 1500 truck, it voids your warranty. I don't really know, but that's what I have always remembered. 

To be honest, I don't know why guys who are going to plow even bother with 1/2 ton trucks. For the the few extra dollars, a 3/4 really gives you a whole lot more for the money. I just don't see the use of a 1/2 truck anymore besides driving around in town with.

I know its not the answer you want to hear, but I would take that truck in and talk to them about trading it in on a new 3/4 ton. Maybe they will work a deal with you on a new truck under the circumstances, and then you will have a truck that is built for mroe serious plowing.

steveair


----------



## bubble boy (Aug 8, 2001)

i know i never shouldve tried the 1/2 ton now. also have a 3/4 ton chev, she never wavered all winter.

trading it in would be costly, large amount still financed. likely cheaper to put in 3 trannys until paid off, ill take my chances. did have a cooler put in, so we'll see. the 1/2 ton is driven by my business partner, so at least we can baby it. the guys can be rough.

thanks for the responses so far. if i don't get the money back i can live with that, but i gotta try.

any other stories?


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

bubble boy,

Go over the dealers head, to the zone office.

I know a few Chrysler reps. that work out of Kansas City. email me or send me a P.M. with the details, please be specific, I will contact them to see if they can help you.


----------



## bubble boy (Aug 8, 2001)

rooster, i've gone three levels above the dealer. first tried the phone line, like i was getting anywhere. they actually hold the position that dealers operate as independant businesses and are not accountable to chrysler.

then wrote head office, have two letters rejecting me.

then called head of national service something or other. got number out of the lemon-aids book, author says if it aint fixed by this person small claims is next best step. No help there.

dont know if your reps can help me, my beef is with daimler chrysler canada.(eh!)

if you still think they can let me know and i will gladly get you the details. thanks for the helping hand.


----------



## allabout (Dec 2, 2000)

*D*

Did this truck have a trans cooler & was it plow prep ? ( A 1500 I do not think so ) I have 2 rams 1 2500 & 1 3500 the (95) 3500 has had 3 trans. since I bought it new, thay were all covered both trucks are plow prep with dodge. Had to fight to get the first one fix, but it was a dealer problem thay forgot to install trans cooler


----------



## AtlasFBG2 (Jul 4, 2001)

Have you been to www.moparchat.com? They have a message board for ram trucks and there are lot of mechanics that work for dealers that post there.You may get some advice from there also.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

the (95) 3500 has had 3 trans. since I bought it new, 
There you Bill, straight from an owner, no second cousins aunts boyfriend deal there.
Dino


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

For those with multiple trans failures on the same truck (any make):

Is it a case of rebuilding the original failed unit, installing a rebuilt unit off the shelf, or installing a new unit, which then failed?

Has care been taken to be sure ALL contaminated fluid has been flushed from all lines and coolers?

I'm still trying to find some sort of consistent cause/effect (if there is one) as it seems odd that one vehicle may go 200k+ miles on the same trans while another person, with the same setup, may change trannys as if they were oil filters.

I have my theories but not enough first-hand info to make any concrete conclusions.


----------



## bubble boy (Aug 8, 2001)

well pre trial set for nov. 14-hoping to avoid court, but expect dodge will hold tough.

now that traffic is picking up here, anyone got 2 cents to add? be negative if you feel.


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

I think Bill has hit this one on the nose. I had a 85 1 ton chevy that had 6 tranny rebuilds in three yrs. The last time took it to another shop and they told me that the other shop was rebiulding a bad tranny . He then got me a new tranny from the dealer gave the system a good flush witch he thought the other shop did not do and i never had a problem again.


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*Scott*

for future reference what trans shop did you right ?


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

4 - trannies in a '97 1/2 ton (1 covered under warrenty)

5- trannies in a '98 3/4 ton V10 ( 1 covered under warrenty)

1 t-case in same 1/2 ton no warrenty

1 t case in '98 3/4 ton V8 no warrenty

Problem...........?

BTW went to my trusty tranni shop for the last ones we have installed and have gotten 50k miles no problems. The rest of the trannies were dodge dealer installed "NEW" trannies.

T-case were tranni shop installed


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: D*



> _Originally posted by allabout _
> *Did this truck have a trans cooler & was it plow prep ? ( A 1500 I do not think so ) I have 2 rams 1 2500 & 1 3500 the (95) 3500 has had 3 trans. since I bought it new, thay were all covered both trucks are plow prep with dodge. Had to fight to get the first one fix, but it was a dealer problem thay forgot to install trans cooler *


1500 *"does"* have a snow plow prep package availalable.

I know mine *"HAS"* it.


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

Ford and Dodge both have problems with the juicer trans letting go at the worst times. 

And the good news is that BOTH can be rebuilt to make them nearly bullet proof. There are several shops around that do it. I know the cost is high the first time, but what is worse?? paying for two or three or more rebuilds at $2000 each or paying $3000 or $4000 for a one time fix and forgetting about it.

I can find you a shop for the Ford. I would have to email a Didge lover friend for the hook up for a Dodge. Let me know.


----------

